
Show HN: 50 state Covid-19 forecast - alex_young
https://cv19.report/
======
alex_young
I would really love some feedback if you tried this. Is anything particularly
interesting? What would you add next?

Thanks much!

~~~
mdrabla
You should label your axes.

